# The beginning of the end.



## Noentry (10 mo ago)

Let’s all hope we see far less delivery’s from all these untrained drivers that have turned London into the Wild West, that also includes Uber drivers.









BREAKING: Deliveroo is ditching operations Down Under


Looks like you'll need new plans for dinner.



www.timeout.com


----------

